# Using insulin on a cut...



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Would there be any advantage / benefit to using insulin (specifically NovoRapid) on a cut?


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

Yes. I'll be trying it out for my next prep.

Check out trainedbyjp's site. You might have to subscribe, but he has a number of videos on there that explain how he uses fast-acting slin for diet/prep.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

insulin stops the body from oxidising fat so on a cut it goes against the actual goal of the cut


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> insulin stops the body from oxidising fat so on a cut it goes against the actual goal of the cut


 So hypothetically, if you were to use it on a deficit (along with anabolics), what would the body break down to use as fuel? Or do you end up in some sort of deadlock?


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> insulin stops the body from oxidising fat so on a cut it goes against the actual goal of the cut


 Can you (or anyone else with the knowledge) explain what's happening in the body to facilitate fat loss with the injectable l carnitine + insulin protocol and why insulin ( or carbs ) is required for the l carnitine to do it's stuff. Would love to understand this


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

gazzamongo said:


> Can you (or anyone else with the knowledge) explain what's happening in the body to facilitate fat loss with the injectable l carnitine + insulin protocol and why insulin ( or carbs ) is required for the l carnitine to do it's stuff. Would love to understand this


 http://fitnessedge.net/lipotropic-injections/amino-acids/carnitine/


----------



## gazzamongo (Nov 7, 2014)

Sparkey said:


> http://fitnessedge.net/lipotropic-injections/amino-acids/carnitine/


 Excellent thanks. Reading commences


----------



## SlinMeister (Feb 21, 2017)

Pscarb said:


> insulin stops the body from oxidising fat so on a cut it goes against the actual goal of the cut


 That's not true.... A diabetic than can't loose fat if this would be true...

What makes you loose weight is just caloric deficit. Nothing more nothing less.

Insulin during a cut can be useful for recover after workouts.

Insulin used without HGH won't spike igf1 enough but will shuttle nutrients to muscles... Basically it will hydratate muscles.

Remember that also PROTEINS will spike insulin so if after wo you shoot 5iu Humalog with enough prots you will recover faster...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SlinMeister said:


> That's not true.... A diabetic than can't loose fat if this would be true...
> 
> What makes you loose weight is just caloric deficit. Nothing more nothing less.
> 
> ...


 actually if you read my comment i said insulin stops the body from oxidising fat which is very true, i never said that this would not lead to weight loss or that a calorie deficit is not the controlling factor for weight loss, plus a diabetic does not have insulin in their system 24hrs of the day, big difference between weight loss and fat loss.

the bodies main fuel source is fat you are in a fat burning zone as such most of the day this will stop when you eat and insulin is released, this is exactly the same with diabetics as it is with none diabetics......for example when you wake you are using fat for energy this stops and transfers to glucose when you eat and insulin is released

Because one of insulin's vital roles in the body relates to fat storage, it inhibits the breakdown of fat cells and stimulates the creation of body fat. That is, insulin tells the body to stop burning its fat stores and instead, absorb some of the fatty acids and glucose in the blood and turn them into more body fat. this happens in the fed state

the body will store nutrients as bodyfat to be used later in the day when in the fasted state.......

another reason for not using synthetic insulin when your main goal is fat loss is that your fat cells contain an enzyme called hormone-sensitive lipase (HSL), which helps break down body fat into fatty acids to be burned. Insulin suppresses the activity of HSL, and thus is believed to further promote weight gain.

the over riding basic component is energy balance for weight loss but using synthetic insulin goes against the main goal of FAT loss when on a cut and as i have mentioned above WEIGHT loss and FAT loss are very different.

i am interested in your comments about how synthetic insulin is useful for the recovery from a workout and your final comment about using 5iu of synthetic insulin PWO with proteins will speed up recovery.....especially when adding insulin to protein does not increase MPS and that the workout will activate GLUT4 so there is no need for synthetic insulin for transportation of nutrients but i am keen to learn so if you have a link to back up this claim i would be interested to read it.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> actually if you read my comment i said insulin stops the body from oxidising fat which is very true, i never said that this would not lead to weight loss or that a calorie deficit is not the controlling factor for weight loss, plus a diabetic does not have insulin in their system 24hrs of the day, big difference between weight loss and fat loss.
> 
> the bodies main fuel source is fat you are in a fat burning zone as such most of the day this will stop when you eat and insulin is released, this is exactly the same with diabetics as it is with none diabetics......for example when you wake you are using fat for energy this stops and transfers to glucose when you eat and insulin is released
> 
> ...


 Take a bow.


----------

